# Integrated Engineering SRI with existing Cold Air Intakes?



## kurtsayin (Mar 16, 2013)

Hello again,

I'm pursuing building the best possible modified mkv jetta, and I'm looking at an SRI next. The IE product is the most interesting and appealing. It's also the least expensive one IF the cold air intake doesn't have to be purchased. I already have the APR Carbonio, and I'm willing to modify it to work. Is there any information available on what the fitment would be on this or what the difference in the angle or position would be vs stock or the C2 one which is supposed to fit an otherwise OEM system?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

It'll be a huge PiTA to modify a carbonio to work with an IE manifold.


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

is it just the carbonio that is hard to modify or all in general?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

mk6matt said:


> is it just the carbonio that is hard to modify or all in general?


The IE offers a ram air intake because the throttle body is in a different location.


----------



## kurtsayin (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm curious how much difference though. I've seen pictures, but haven't read any technical measurements. Has anyone seen any tech specs or (better yet) gotten their hands on one?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> This is why I'm always trying to get people to order the black powdercoat on ours. It looks so much better but most importantly it stays clean and doesn't get stained like a raw casting. Also, ya- a lot of CAI can just be cut down. SAI bungs and stuff are a trick though, usually too short or need to be stretched basically. That was the main reason we decided to make an intake that replaces all the corrugated plastic hoses.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kurtsayin (Mar 16, 2013)

Ah ha! Yeah I see the hoses now too... Hmmm... Decisions, decisions... I waited about six months to get my APR CAI so I'd hate to have to bail on it, but I can see that it might be a bitch to get the Carbonio to hook up.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

kurtsayin said:


> Ah ha! Yeah I see the hoses now too... Hmmm... Decisions, decisions... I waited about six months to get my APR CAI so I'd hate to have to bail on it, but I can see that it might be a bitch to get the Carbonio to hook up.


If you're tied to it, grab a C2 SRI. The C2 makes pretty good power and works with any 2.5L intake.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Use what you got make it a short ram style. Buy some heater hose to extended the sai hoses.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

vwluger22 said:


> Use what you got make it a short ram style. Buy some heater hose to extended the sai hoses.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


It would be a bad idea to hack up a carbonio true CAI into a ram air. He'd be better off buying the size kit and selling the carbonio.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> It would be a bad idea to hack up a carbonio true CAI into a ram air. He'd be better off buying the size kit and selling the carbonio.


This works too.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm looking into potentially hacking up my BSH intake to make fit to the IE manifold. Knowing the hoses will be shorter, in working on my wifes MKV 2.0t gti, I noticed the PCV hoses were somewhat lengthy


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

the4ringer said:


> I'm looking into potentially hacking up my BSH intake to make fit to the IE manifold. Knowing the hoses will be shorter, in working on my wifes MKV 2.0t gti, I noticed the PCV hoses were somewhat lengthy


That is my plan, I also have a bsh intake. I plan on going turbo at some point so I don't want to spend the money on the ie intake.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

that goes without saying, if it doesnt work, im not going to cheap out on it. if it must have their intake, so be it.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Put mine on last night. BSH works :thumbup:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

SocoJoe said:


> Put mine on last night. BSH works :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


Pics.


----------



## granth (Dec 5, 2001)

Pics. x2 opcorn:

What tune are you running?


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Running UM 93 NA tune for now. Waiting for 09 SW to rev past 6850

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## granth (Dec 5, 2001)

Looks good, SocoJoe! :thumbup:

How close to the ground is that filter element? 

Did it fit without modification?


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Had to cut 1/2 to 3/4 inch off BSH and also cut a little off the silicone coupler. So it sits a tad above fog light now. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

SocoJoe said:


> Had to cut 1/2 to 3/4 inch off BSH and also cut a little off the silicone coupler. So it sits a tad above fog light now.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


I think this trumps the IE silicone intake if you live somewhere the streets don't flood TBH. In Lubbock, the streets flood by design, so I can't run a true cold air.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

To each his own, ran this intake for ~60k with no issues. I get where you are coming from though

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

SocoJoe said:


> Had to cut 1/2 to 3/4 inch off BSH and also cut a little off the silicone coupler. So it sits a tad above fog light now.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


damn good to know. i posted up on your fb/instagram last night. how much did you cut from the coupler?

also... MOOOOOOAR HD VID. have a passenger film ya. maybe a couple revs outside/under the hood to hear the intke/manifold in harmony. haha

:thumbup:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

SocoJoe said:


> To each his own, ran this intake for ~60k with no issues. I get where you are coming from though
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


Y'all have gutters in Williamsburg. Sadly, we do not. The drainage system here is literally pathways cut into the streets which drain into dozens of playa lakes. This place was a marshland in last ice age, and we literally haven't built a drainage system better than what people used for prehistoric Clovis villages.


----------



## kurtsayin (Mar 16, 2013)

Anyone have measurement specs of the difference in size between this CAI and the Carbonio? Because this is super encouraging.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

the4ringer said:


> damn good to know. i posted up on your fb/instagram last night. how much did you cut from the coupler?
> 
> also... MOOOOOOAR HD VID. have a passenger film ya. maybe a couple revs outside/under the hood to hear the intke/manifold in harmony. haha
> 
> :thumbup:


It was a good chunk off the coupler but still left enough to get both clamps back on.

Funny you say that I borrowed my buddies GoPro today but the sound quality is crap. He needs an external mic. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kurtsayin (Mar 16, 2013)

Alright, I did engine bay comparisons of people that have posted pictures of the IE SRI and there are plenty of pictures of just the OEM engine bay to do a little bit of eyeballing and drawing lines in on screen to compare position. Ultimately, it looks like the throttle body is about 2 inches closer to the radiator and about 2 inches further in the direction of the driver's side on the IE vs OEM set up. 

The pic of the BSH CAI is super helpful, but is obviously a MAF-less intake. I have an '08 with MAF sensor on the intake so I'm worried that may complicate things a bit, but I think with a little bit of rotation on my carbonio and not being shy about possibly needing to hacksaw a bit from one side or the other, using the IE SRI with the APR Carbonio should be doable. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

SocoJoe said:


>


 This is awesome! I also have a BSH intake and I'm gonna pull the trigger on the IE manifold now. I suppose cutting it up kinda makes the intake unsellable when I go turbo eventually... but f**k it! I bet it sounds incredible! Just curious, did the SAI hoses give you any trouble SocoJoe?


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Gunbunny08 said:


> This is awesome! I also have a BSH intake and I'm gonna pull the trigger on the IE manifold now. I suppose cutting it up kinda makes the intake unsellable when I go turbo eventually... but f**k it! I bet it sounds incredible! Just curious, did the SAI hoses give you any trouble SocoJoe?


Not after cutting the BSH

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

SocoJoe said:


> Not after cutting the BSH
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


 So aside from trimming some off the TB side, the rest of the intake stayed the same? The support bracket, filter,SAI etc can be left alone? I dunno why but I wasn't expecting this combo to work so easily. This is so sick!


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Gunbunny08 said:


> So aside from trimming some off the TB side, the rest of the intake stayed the same? The support bracket, filter,SAI etc can be left alone? I dunno why but I wasn't expecting this combo to work so easily. This is so sick!


You could just cut the intake pipe down by a little more and put a bypass valve in instead of hacking up the coupler.

I'm debating doing this since the only way I'd ever run a CAI is with a bypass valve anyways.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

That's why our intake is top mounted. There is a big hole right there that comes up from the bumper anyways, and I don't want to be the guy who sold somebody an intake that cost them a motor. 

The other thing about the "behind the grill" intakes is that every time I've seen one that's been on the car for a while, the filter is at least half clogged with dirt and other random road debris.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> That's why our intake is top mounted. There is a big hole right there that comes up from the bumper anyways, and I don't want to be the guy who sold somebody an intake that cost them a motor.
> 
> The other thing about the "behind the grill" intakes is that every time I've seen one that's been on the car for a while, the filter is at least half clogged with dirt and other random road debris.


I have a short ram in roughly the same location as the IE intake. It gets filthy too. I think the only way to prevent that is an airbox and a prefilter.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I have a short ram in roughly the same location as the IE intake. It gets filthy too. I think the only way to prevent that is an airbox and a prefilter.


or put an airfilter sock on it.... oooooor clean it on increased intervals.

I cleaned a buddys air filter that had caked on sludge on his carbonio setup. after I spent some time cleaning it, it was good as new.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

the4ringer said:


> or put an airfilter sock on it.... oooooor clean it on increased intervals.
> 
> I cleaned a buddys air filter that had caked on sludge on his carbonio setup. after I spent some time cleaning it, it was good as new.


dude, a filter sock is also called a prefilter.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> dude, a filter sock is also called a prefilter.


Figured as much :thumbup:


----------

